# Bull Reds by the dozen



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Went out to Pickens two nights in a row and managed to bring in 15 bulls. Biggest one measured 45 inches smallest at 33 all were released unharmed. Fun stuff at night! We used cut menhaden


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

At the point or on the pier? I was out there a few nights ago and struck out.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Which side were you on? Beach side, pass side or in the intercoastal?


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Gulf side near the observation tower


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Snap! You killed it. Sounds like it was a blast.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

That a boy NOsaints, it sure does feel good to feel that tug on the other side.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah it was a fun and lucky night! not to mention 45 degrees..


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah but you don't feel it when you're catching fish


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

absolutely. except when you get a wave ran onto your feet trying to pull the fish in! all worth it tho


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*staged*

released unharmed ( how did you train them to all lay still for their photo shoot.:shifty::yes::thumbup:


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

well when you pull them out of the water after fighting for 10-15 min typically they are worn out and wont move to much after we land the fish we placed them next to each other.. this was a triple up (one of two triple ups of the night) ... then i had to get in the water to properly allow them to swim away. unharmed.


----------

